Ask HN: Why do some HN users have colored user names? - hemmert
======
_trampeltier
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3848762](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3848762)

------
minimaxir
Green user names is an account younger than 14 days.

